# Charla sobre el NEC, normas IRAM y la alterna



## tatatira (Nov 8, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> *El disyuntor no funciona si no existe la toma a tierra.*
> Te salta la térmica de 10 A porque cada estufa de 2200 W es de 10 A.
> Contratá a alguien que sepa entonces, si no sabes nada de nada.



El disyuntor si funciona si conexion a tierra, ya que se acticva por diferencia de potencial entre neutro y vivo(s)...en ningun disyuntor se conecta la tierra para que tenga ese valor de referencia.

En cuanto al tema de consumo, el cableado actual, capacidad de los caños existentes y termicas que posees, se debe hacer un mediano relevamiendo.
1-En tu tablero cuantas termicas y disyuntores identificas? De que consumo?
2-Los caños electricos cuan poblados estan? (desde el tablero al lugar donde se utiliza la estufa)
3-Hay algun camino alternativo? (ej: ir por cielo razo)
4-De que seccion son los cables que van desde el tablero al toma de la estufa? (aclarar si cambian de seccion)

Con esto mas o menos podriamos orientarte mas....


----------



## Cacho (Nov 9, 2011)

tatatira dijo:


> El disyuntor si funciona si conexion a tierra, ya que se acticva por diferencia de potencial entre neutro y vivo(s)...en ningun disyuntor se conecta la tierra para que tenga ese valor de referencia.


El disyuntor funciona por diferencia de corriente entre neutro y vivo. Si por el vivo hay una corriente V (por "vivo") y por el neutro una corriente N (por "neutro"), y N es más chica que V (según el caso, desde unos pocos mA hasta algún A), entonces hay una fuga por algún lado y ese lado suele ser el nene que metió un clavo en el enchufe.
Los disyuntores se accionan por corriente, no por tensión

Cuando un aparato tiene una fuga, queda electrificada la carcasa o lo que sea que reciba esa fuga. Si hay conexión a tierra, esa fuga da como resultado la diferencia de corriente de la que hablaba más arriba y salta el disyuntor.
Si no hay conexión a tierra, queda electrificado el aparato y ¡santos electrones, Batman!, el disyuntor recién salta cuando un desprevenido en patas toca la cafetera (o lo que sea que tiene la pérdida) y recibe el patadón.

Aclaro que hablo de disyuntores diferenciales (disyuntores a secas), que no son lo mismo que los termomagnéticos (usualmente, térmicas o llaves térmicas).

Saludos


----------



## tatatira (Nov 9, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> El disyuntor funciona por diferencia de corriente entre neutro y vivo. Si por el vivo hay una corriente V (por "vivo") y por el neutro una corriente N (por "neutro"), y N es más chica que V (según el caso, desde unos pocos mA hasta algún A), entonces hay una fuga por algún lado y ese lado suele ser el nene que metió un clavo en el enchufe.
> Los disyuntores se accionan por corriente, no por tensión
> 
> Cuando un aparato tiene una fuga, queda electrificada la carcasa o lo que sea que reciba esa fuga. Si hay conexión a tierra, esa fuga da como resultado la diferencia de corriente de la que hablaba más arriba y salta el disyuntor.
> ...



Muy buen conocimiento el del moderador, y refuto de manera exelente.
Yo dije que se acciona por diferencia de potencial, si sabemos que la potencia es = v*i; y que v es constante (sabemos que nunca llegan 220 exactos) se asume tranquilamente que la diferencia en definitiva es de i.
Por otra parte, explicame de donde sacas que potencial es sinonimo de tension?

Ahora me banean porque nuevamente porque un moderador no tiene ni dos dedos de frente para interpretar nada? O este msj queda como que le cerre la boca?

Y con respecto a como quedaba el tema, segun lo que dicen y lo que dice en locacion debajo del avatar de cada uno, se nota que españa son un poco mas estrictas las normas que en argentina. Si tambien sos de alla, es recomendable que sigas las instrucciones que te recomendaron desde llamar a un electricista y que las tareas se realicen dentro del marco reglamentado. Caso contrario, con las instrucciones que te solicite y algunas otras cosas de otros usuarios te podemos dar soporte para que realices la tarea. Pero tene en cuenta que es to no es un chat, por lo que el soporte no es realtime y se complicaria si necesitas muy detallada la tarea ya que hay cosas que se observan en el momento.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 9, 2011)

O no se nada de electricidad, que será lo mas probable o según yo:

Disyuntor == magnetotérmico; equipo compuesto que protege a las instalaciones de los cortocircuitos (magnético) y de las sobrecargas(térmico). Si ha saltado el magnético se puede rearmar inmediatamente, si ha saltado el térmico es habitual que tengas que esperar a que se enfríe.

Diferencial == salvavidas; equipo que protege a las personas de los contactos indirectos, lo hace midiendo la corriente que entra y la que sale y si hay una diferencia mayor de la admitida abre el circuito. Se supone que esa diferencia es la que está electrocutando al usuario o si hay toma de tierra, la que se está derivando a tierra. Yo nunca lo he oido como "disyuntor diferencial" como "interruptor diferencial" o "interruptor automárico diferencial" si.

De toda la vida:
 potencial≈diferencia de potencial=tensión="voltage"
 corriente=intensidad="amperaje"

Efectivamente en España está prohibida cualquier tipo de modificación de una instalación por personal no autorizado por el ministerio de industria; el cambio del magnetotérmico es evidentemente una modificación.

Respecto a modificar una instalación de hace mas de cuarenta años (tras el reglamento del 73 e incluso antes todas llevan toma de tierra) y aumentar la potencia simplemente aumentando el calibre de las protecciones pues es arriesgado, muy arriesgado ya que es casi seguro que los cables se encuentren en un estado lamentable.
Por otra parte si la instalación lleva un solo circuito es porque estaba como electrificación básica (o mínima ya recuerdo el nombre) y esa instalación no contemplaba el uso de calefacción no cocina eléctrica ni calentador de agua, era solo para la iluminación y el frigorífico, autorizada para 1500W y dimensionada como tal en la sección de los cables y en el calibrado de las protecciones que ahora están saltando como corresponde.

Es decisión y responsabilidad de cada uno lo que hace, en esas condiciones yo no pondría un magnetotérmico mayor.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 9, 2011)

tatatira dijo:


> Muy buen conocimiento el del moderador, y refuto de manera exelente.
> Yo dije que se acciona por diferencia de potencial, si sabemos que la potencia es = v*i; y que v es constante (sabemos que nunca llegan 220 exactos) se asume tranquilamente que la diferencia en definitiva es de i.


Empezando por el principio, _"diferencia de potencial" _*no es lo mismo *que _"diferencia de potencia"_. Lo primero hace referencia a la diferencia de potencial eléctrico entre dos puntos, lo segundo, a la diferencia de potencia desarrollada/disipada por uno o más dispositivos.
Segundo, P=V*I es correcto, pero me pregunto qué pasaría si la diferencia de potencial variara. Como P se mantiene constante y V (la diferencia de potencial) varía, entonces I sube y baja, pero el disyuntor no salta.
Más aún, al encender una plancha, I aumenta (aumenta P); al apagarla, I disminuye (P=0). ¿Por qué no salta el disyuntor si I varía?.
Mucho más todavía: I varía de Imax hasta cero, de cero hasta Imax pero en el otro sentido y a cero e Imax de nuevo 50 veces por segundo. ¿Cómo no se abre el disyuntor entonces? (Ah, los misterios de la alterna).


tatatira dijo:


> Por otra parte, explicame de donde sacas que potencial es sinonimo de tension?


De los libros (todos) de electricidad, electrónica, instalaciones eléctricas, electromagnetismo, electrotecnia y varias otras asignaturas.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwPj0qgvfIs"][/ame]Por si quisieras algo online: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tensi%C3%B3n_%28electricidad%29


tatatira dijo:


> Ahora me banean *porque* nuevamente *porque *un moderador no tiene ni dos dedos de frente para interpretar nada? O este msj queda como que le cerre la boca?


¿De qué Moderador hablás? 
Como sos de Argentina entendés igual que yo lo que escribiste. Te comento que tratar a alguien de "carente de dos dedos de frente" no es algo cordial. Por favor, reflexioná un poco más sobre los términos que usás al escribir.
Una cosa es que te equivoques y defiendas tu error, cosa totalmente válida. Otra es que te equivoques y ataques a quien te contradice. Y aún si estuvieras en lo correcto, el ataque está de más. Tenelo presente al escribir.

@Scooter: Por eso de los nombres varios que recibem es que aclaré en mi post anterior que hablaba de los diferenciales, no de los magnetotérmicos. Como sea, los diferenciales suelen tener algún tipo de interruptor térmico incluído.

Saludos


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 10, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ...
> Si no hay conexión a tierra, queda electrificado el aparato y* ¡santos electrones, Batman!, * ...
> 
> Saludos



Leyendo esto no pude aguantar   

P.D.  disculpa por el off topic.  
Si me moderan  lo entiendo


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 10, 2011)

El problema con la instalación eléctrica es tocar sin saber. El REBT está por algo. Para una estufa puedes sacar una toma de fuerza de 16 A si es para una normalita de hasta 3500 W siempre y cuando tu electrificación te lo pormita. Como dijo Scooter, si la electrificación es básica no será posible, aunque podría ser posible si es electrificación media. El interruptor general automático (IGA, no ICP, un MAGNETOTÉRMICO bipolar situado junto a los otros al lado del diferencial, el del botón de prueba, si subes una foto mejor) te definirá la potencia disponible y el grado de electrificación. 
Deberías de emplear para 16 A cables de 2.5 mm azul y marrón, y podrás meterlo por los macarrones existentes siempre que haya IGA y si de acuerdo a las secciones del macarrón y a lo cables que van ya por ahí definidas en el REBT. Podrás poner el magnetorérmico nuevo en el cuadro si hay espacio conectando a la salida los cables hacia el enchufe y la entrada a la salida del diferencial con cables de sección de acuerdo a la intensidad máxima del IGA.
No soy electricista, ni mucho menos, pero ten cuidado, la luz mata.


----------



## rash (Nov 10, 2011)

la palabra disyunto puede entenderse de varias formas según el pais.... aquí en España no se utiliza mucho (ojo, en instalaciones domésticas), pero si se utiliza, hace referencia al interruptor magnetotérmico.... es decir, a un interruptor de corte mediante efecto magneto y térmico debido a una sobreintensidad preestablecida..
Para los disyuntores por corriente diferencial se utiliza en nombre de Interruptor diferencial o diferencial solamente......
Como bien dice josefe, también se utiliza los acrónimos IGA y PIA...
Como rectificación indicar que en España las instalaciones eléctricas en viviendas se clasifican en dos grupos; minima y elevada.
...en fin..... que cada uno haga lo que quiera y después acarree con las responsabilidades..
saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 10, 2011)

Entré aquí por mera curiosidad, y me sorprende la diferencia entre la Norma utilizada en mi país y la(s) Norma(s) utilizadas en el suyo, hasta las palabras que utilizan son tan diferentes, además leo que aun utilizan una frecuencia de 50Hz, interesante en verdad.
Aunque bueno, veo que hubo discusión y... me pregunto que habrá pasado con el que pregunto al inicio, ¿se habrá quedado frío? o por qué ya ni dió indicios de existencia mientras aqui se estaban "haciendo pedazos" por las respuestas?.
Si aparece el consultante, que comente en que acabó todo. Por cierto BCN se entiende como Barcelona?.
Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola, bueno esta respuesta va dirigida al colega Cacho,  preguntando "¿Por qué no salta el disyuntor si I varía?.", bueno amigo, en un disyuntor diferencial, no importa la diferencia de potencial que usemos, mucho menos la potencia manipulada, la frecuencia tampoco influye, el disyuntor en cuestion "solo" sera accionado, si hemos sobrepasado el limite de "diferencia de corriente entre conductores monitoreados". En otras palabras, para aclarar, como ejem. hablemos de un sistema monofasico, el cual disponemos de solo dos conductores aplicados a una carga cualquiera a traves del dispositivo que estamos tratando.
Si las condiciones de aislacion son ideales, pues la corriente ingresada a la carga a traves del disyuntor sera "igual" a la corriente que retorna. Bien, pues tenemos entonces 0 diferencia. Ahora consideramos que existe una fuga remota, pues tenemos que la corriente entrante es mayor en digamos 45mA respecto a la corriente que retorna a la RED. Pues entonces el disyuntor sera accionado sin mas condiciones. SAludos.-


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 10, 2011)

*[Segundo, P=V*I es correcto, pero me pregunto qué pasaría si la diferencia de potencial variara. Como P se mantiene constante y V (la diferencia de potencial) varía, entonces I sube y baja, pero el disyuntor no salta.
Más aún, al encender una plancha, I aumenta (aumenta P); al apagarla, I disminuye (P=0). ¿Por qué no salta el disyuntor si I varía?.
Mucho más todavía: I varía de Imax hasta cero, de cero hasta Imax pero en el otro sentido y a cero e Imax de nuevo 50 veces por segundo. ¿Cómo no se abre el disyuntor entonces? (Ah, los misterios de la alterna).*

¿qué dijo?????, ah caray!
*NO ENTENDI NI MAIZ.*¿Acáso preguntó por qué el Interruptor no abre debido a las variaciones de corriente?
o cómo estuvo la cosa?.
como que de Electrónica hay mucho, pero de Electricidad, "Na-Nay".
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2011)

elprofetellez dijo:


> ¿qué dijo?????, ah caray!
> *NO ENTENDI NI MAIZ.*¿Acáso preguntó por qué el Interruptor no abre debido a las variaciones de corriente?
> o cómo estuvo la cosa?.
> como que de Electrónica hay mucho, pero de Electricidad, "Na-Nay".
> Saludos!


Leé el comentario al que responde eso.
Como que de electricidad o electrónica no sé cuánto haya, pero de comprensión de textos... "Na-Nay".

Saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 11, 2011)

*Leé el comentario al que responde eso.
Como que de electricidad o electrónica no sé cuánto haya, pero de comprensión de textos... "Na-Nay".

Saludos*

Pero.... ¿y siempre que quisiste decír?, es que la verdad se lee muy muy ilógico, por eso no comprendí que es lo que estás tratando de dar a entender.
Vámos, no entiendo por qué preguntas el motivo por el que un Interruptor no Opera cuando la Corriente que circula a través de él esta variando en el tiempo..., eso es muy..., caray, básico.

Saludos.


----------



## tatatira (Nov 11, 2011)

elprofetellez dijo:


> [Segundo, P=V*I es correcto, pero me pregunto qué pasaría si la diferencia de potencial variara. Como P se mantiene constante y V (la diferencia de potencial) varía, *entonces I sube y baja, pero el disyuntor no salta*.
> Más aún, al encender una plancha, I aumenta (aumenta P); al apagarla, I disminuye (P=0). ¿Por qué no salta el disyuntor si I varía?.
> Mucho más todavía: I varía de Imax hasta cero, de cero hasta Imax pero en el otro sentido y a cero e Imax de nuevo 50 veces por segundo. ¿Cómo no se abre el disyuntor entonces? (Ah, los misterios de la alterna).



¿qué dijo?????, ah caray!
*NO ENTENDI NI MAIZ.*¿Acáso preguntó por qué el Interruptor no abre debido a las variaciones de corriente?
o cómo estuvo la cosa?.
como que de Electrónica hay mucho, pero de Electricidad, "Na-Nay".
Saludos![/QUOTE]

Si lo de cacho es vergonzoso para este foro tan selecto, y conozco ing de bahia y son buenos.
Pero es simple responderle:
"...entonces I sube y baja, pero el disyuntor no salta"
Cachito, cuando sube I, ya sea por una plancha o un led, sube la I en el Vivo y en el Neutro. Entonces hay diferencia de potencial? Te la dejo responder si queres y reivindicas tu nombre.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2011)

elprofetellez dijo:


> Pero.... ¿y siempre que quisiste decír?, es que la verdad se lee muy muy ilógico, por eso no comprendí que es lo que estás tratando de dar a entender.
> Vámos, no entiendo por qué preguntas el motivo por el que un Interruptor no Opera cuando la Corriente que circula a través de él esta variando en el tiempo..., eso es muy..., caray, básico.


A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo: Antes de "na-nay-arme", leé el post #9 donde escribí:


Cacho dijo:


> El disyuntor funciona por diferencia de corriente  entre neutro y vivo. Si por el vivo hay una corriente V (por "vivo") y  por el neutro una corriente N (por "neutro"), y N es más chica que V  (según el caso, desde unos pocos mA hasta algún A), entonces hay una  fuga por algún lado y ese lado suele ser el nene que metió un clavo en  el enchufe.
> Los disyuntores se accionan por corriente, no por tensión


Ese post mío respondía a esto que puso Tatatira:


tatatira dijo:


> El disyuntor si funciona si conexion a tierra, ya  que se acticva por diferencia de potencial entre neutro y  vivo(s)...



A eso que escribí, Tatatira contestó:


tatatira dijo:


> Yo dije que se acciona por diferencia de  potencial, si sabemos que la potencia es = v*i; y que v es constante  (sabemos que nunca llegan 220 exactos) se asume tranquilamente que la  diferencia en definitiva es de i.
> Por otra parte, explicame de donde sacas que potencial es sinonimo de  tension?


Como lo responde dizque refutando mis argumentos, yo contesto con situaciones en las que hay corrientes que varían y los disyuntores no cortan.
Me parece que estás na-nay-ando al incorrecto 


Cambiando de tema:


tatatira dijo:


> Si lo de cacho es vergonzoso para este foro tan  selecto, y conozco ing de bahia y son buenos.
> Pero es simple responderle:
> "...entonces I sube y baja, pero el disyuntor no salta"
> Cachito, cuando sube I, ya sea por una plancha o un led, sube la I en el  Vivo y en el Neutro. Entonces hay diferencia de potencial? Te la dejo  responder si queres y reivindicas tu nombre.


Tatatira, como primer punto no te traté con los calificativos que se me ocurrieron, así que por favor, ahorrate los que crucen por tu mente al escribir. Gracias.

Segundo: ¿Estamos de acuerdo en que dijiste una burrada grande como una casa al asociar "Diferencia de potencial" con "Diferencia de potencia"? ¿Estamos de acuerdo en que metiste la pata también al preguntar de dónde sacaba que _tensión_, _voltaje _y _diferencia de potencial_ eran la misma cosa?

Tercero: No sé qué tenga que ver el lugar donde vivo (y estudié) con algo de todo esto, así que te agradecería que me lo explicaras porque no le encuentro sentido a tu comentario.

Cuarto: La diferencia de potencial entre el neutro y el vivo, aunque circule la misma corriente, existe y es siempre la de la tensión de red. La caída se da en la carga, tanto en alterna como en contínua.

Quinto: Me permito hacerte notar que ahora estás diciendo lo mismo que dije yo en el comentario #9 (que se activan por diferencias de corriente entre vivo y neutro, no por tensión), cambiando tu discurso. ¿Es esto una forma tácita de asumir tu error?.

Saludos


----------



## tatatira (Nov 11, 2011)

Dale, dame el gusto de desburrarme y explicame la diferencia entre "Diferencia de potencial" con "Diferencia de potencia"


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2011)

tatatira dijo:


> Dale, dame el gusto de desburrarme y explicame la diferencia entre "Diferencia de potencial" con "Diferencia de potencia"


Ay, ay, ay.
Diferencia de potencial es lo mismo que tensión o voltaje. Eso implica  la "posibilidad" de desarrollar cierto trabajo y si le ponemos la  variable del tiempo, el trabajo se convierte en potencia.
Un enchufe tiene (en Argentina) una diferencia de  potencial/tensión/voltaje de 220Vrms. Así nomás, sin nada enchufado, esa  línea tiene diferencia de potencial, pero la potencia desarrollada es  nula. Hay otro enchufe al lado, conectado en paralelo con este, así que  tiene la misma diferencia de potencial pero como le conecté una plancha  de 500W, tengo 500W de potencia disipándose en la plancha, 220Vrms de  diferencia de potencial entre los polos y una corriente de poco más de  2Arms.

Cambiemos a lo de "diferencia de potencia":
Dos planchas, una de 500W y la otra de 2000W, conectadas a los enchufes  anteriores. La diferencia de potencia entre esas dos es de 1500W, la  tensión que cae en las dos, de 220V todavía. Misma diferencia de  potencial, distinta potencia.
Antes de que digas algo sobre las corrientes que intervienen en ambos  casos (una es 4 veces más grande que la otra), pensalo bien y por favor  poné las fórmulas que estás usando así nos entendemos.

Ahora tomemos una sola plancha, cualquiera de las dos, y le ponemos 220V pero con un limitador le restringimos la corriente a 1A. La potencia será de 220W (y no empecemos a discutir por el ángulo de fase y "delicatessen" que no vienen al caso del ejemplo), con una diferencia de potencial de 220V.
Sacamos el limitador y ahora la potencia será la nominal (500 o 2000W, según qué plancha hayas elegido) con 220V de diferencia de potencial (y caída, claro).
Diferentes potencias, misma diferencia de potencial.

¿Ahora sí te di el gusto y entendiste que decías una burrada antes?
No entiendo con qué extraña autoridad podés decir que lo mío es vergonzoso, pero bueno, al fin y al cabo esa será sólo otra cosa que no entiendo, ¿no?.

Y no me contestaste todavía las cuatro cosas que te preguntaba en mi otro post.

Saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 11, 2011)

No pues sí, por  aquí Urge tomar unas clases de Electricidad. Desde el que confunde Diferencia de Potencial con Diferencia de Potencia, hasta el que le llama VIVO al condunctor de FASE. Y bueno, el Neutro, Nombre de pila: Conductor Puesto a Tierra.

Y bueno, eso de que por qué no se dispara el interruptor con las variaciones de la corriente..., híjole!, que mal plan. Todos los interruptores tienen una Corriente Nominal (In) y una capacidad interruptiva (en KA), no existe eso de Imax; solo cuando se excede la In (ya sea por Sobrecarga -actúa el elemento térmico- o por Corto Circuito -actúa el Elemento Magnético-), se dispara el Interruptor; tambien puede ser disparado debido a una Falla a Tierra, si se trata de un Interruptor Diferencial, el cual recibe el nombre de Interruptor Contra Falla a Tierra (GFCI), -de los cuales por cierto, hay una presentación en receptáculo-, este Interruptor se utiliza para proteger a las personas y se dispara cuando la Corriente de fuga a tierra excede los 6mA y 30mA en caso de protección para equipos.

Antes de seguir con "cosas raras", los invito a leer el NEC (National Electrical Code), o la Norma que aplique en su país para Instalaciones Eléctricas.

Y sí, NA-NAY.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2011)

elprofetellez dijo:


> ...hasta el que le llama VIVO al condunctor de FASE. Y bueno, el Neutro, Nombre de pila: Conductor Puesto a Tierra.


Perdón, pero ¿eso es para mí?.

Si así fuera, dejame aclararte que el conductor de fase también se denomina _vivo _en prácticamente todo el mundo. Son equivalentes (como diferencia de potencial con tensión y voltaje).
De hecho, hasta en inglés se le dice "Live" (vivo) y de ahí que muchos aparatos tienen una "L" señalando dónde está el "Live" en el conector y no una "P", como correspondería a "phase" (fase).

El neutro también recibe nombres varios. Desde "muerto" (por oposición a "vivo") hasta "retorno" e inclusive lo he oído nombrar como "bobo". En inglés es "Neutral" y por eso suele haber una "N" al lado de la pata correspondiente en las fichas (conectores, en otros países). Eso sí, *no* es lo mismo que la puesta a tierra. De hecho, cuando hay cargas que desfasan lo suficiente la corriente de la tensión, podemos tener unos cuantos Volt entre la puesta a tierra y el neutro.

El Neutro es la referencia de potencial, mientras que la puesta a tierra es precisamente eso: Un conector que está eléctricamente conectado a la Tierra (el planeta) con una resistencia baja, usualmente a través de una jabalina de cobre clavada en la tierra. La máxima resistencia admisible para que sea considerado como un conector de tierra varía de país en país, pero siempre es baja.

En el caso argentino: 
-El vivo/fase será marrón, negro, rojo, o cualquier otro color que no esté asignado a otra función según sea necesario individualizarlos, pero marrón y negro son los colores preferidos.
-El neutro/muerto/bobo/retorno será celeste.
-El cable de conexión a tierra será amarillo y verde.

Otros países tendrán sus códigos de colores que pueden no coincidir con los de acá, pero es sólo una cuestión de convenciones.

Y sí, NA-NAY.
Saludos

PS: Totalmente fuera de tema y por curiosidad, ¿profesor de qué sos vos?.


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 11, 2011)

La L corresponde a LINE, y la N a Neutral. En todo caso en el NEC el conductor de fase se le denomina Hot y el Neutro como White. Art. 210-5 del NEC.
No es lo mismo el "como se conocen las cosas o como le llaman coloquialmente", que su Nombre Real -El Nombre Técnico-, espedificado por la Norma. 
El Conductor Neutro es el Conductor PUESTO A TIERRA. Grounded.
El Conductor conectado al Electrodo de Tierra -Jabalina le dicen ustedes-, es el Conductor DE PUESTA A TIERRA. Grounding.
Los conductores NO puestos a tierra son Fase o Linea. Hot.
En la Norma no hay Vivos ni muertos ni retornos ni nada de eso.
Note por favor la diferencia entre* PUESTO A... *y,  *DE PUESTA A...*

Desgraciadamente la Norma, pesa 25Mb por lo que no la puedo subir, pero les suguiero que la lean, la mayoría de los países basan sus Normas en el NEC, y otros más con la Norma Internacional. 

*Soy Profesor de Instalación de Sistemas Eléctricos de Protección.*

Saludos.


----------



## transalp99 (Nov 12, 2011)

Aguante Cacho!!!!! Soy Técnico Electricista y estoy 100% de acuerdo con Cacho. Es clarisimo en sus explicaciones.
Aqui la definición de disyuntor diferencial http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interruptor_diferencial
En un transformador de distribución si el neutro es conectado a tierra pero despues en las instalaciones domiciliarias no.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 12, 2011)

Cacho, no creo que sea bueno para tu salud discutir con una ignorancia tan grande.

Es más, creo que ni vale la mínima pérdida de tiempo.

Como es sabido hay mucha "gente" por ser cortéz que cree que sabe algo de algo, en este mundo, y la verdad no entienden ni jota..

Mejor dejalo, en su ignorancia, sumada a su terquedad...y bueno, a ver qué tan lejos llega.

saludos amigo Cacho...y recordá: "No malgastes pólvora en chimango"

Okey, ahora leo todo y ya son 2 los ignorantes...qué rápido se suman!

es increíble...

Una aclaración...ser profesor, ingeniero...piloto de avión, no significa que no seas ignorante...

P/D: como para agregar...amigos profesores y tarariras (jajaja)

La corriente es alterna, venimos bien.
La corriente aumenta y disminuye según las cargas conectadas, venimos bien?
La corriente del vivo, fase, positivo, linea, (como quieran) aumenta, y puede aumentar todo lo que quiera (sin exceder el máximo de la termomagnética), venimos bien???
Al aumentar la corriente de fase, obviamente aumenta y es la misma que vuelve o retorna por neutro, negativo, muerto (como le digan), al ser la misma NO salta el disyuntor, pues el mismo detecta variaciones o diferencias entre la corriente que va y la corriente que vuelve, todaviea venimos bien??? o ya se perdieron???

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 12, 2011)

pues Na-nay  aca en mexico los diablitos son lo maximo 







yo creo que el amigo solo quiere poner una simple pastilla termica, que a la hora de una sobrecarga se bote y listo, es mejor que no poner nada....

con lo de la explicacion de cacho hasta yo le entendi y me parece bastante coherente!


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 12, 2011)

En los paises donde rige NEC, la conexión de puesta a tierra no se realiza solamente en los transformadores de distribución, se debe cumplir con lo dispuesto en el articulo 250 -Puesta a Tierra-.

Esta Conexión se realiza AL NEUTRO en el Interruptor de Servicio o Principal, -posterior al equipo de medición del suministrador- y se denomina *Puente de Unión Principal*; de ahí en adelante, el conductor *PUESTO A TIERRA *(Neutro), y el Conductor *DE PUESTA A TIERRA *no deben volver a conectarse entre sí, y el conductor de Puesta a Tierra debe ser conectado a todas las masas metálicas que normalmente no deben estar energizadas, ofreciendo una trayectoria a Tierra (para disipar), las Corrientes de Falla, que pueden ser por Fuga a Tierra o por Corto Circuito.

*Una Instalación Eléctrica no aterrizada es una Instalación Eléctrica Insegura.*

En cuanto a las Protecciones para Sobrecorrientes (Sobre carga y Corto circuito), y Falla a Tierra, se tienen:
1) Sobre carga: Elemento Térmico.
2) Corto Circuito: Elemento Magnético.
3) Falla a Tierra: Protección Diferencial.

Resumiendo:

*Protección Por Sobre Carga y/o Corto Circuito:* Interruptor Termomagnético -Contiene un elemento térmico, un elemento magnético y un medio de desconexión).

*Protección Contra Falla a Tierra:* Groud Failure Circuit Interruptor -GFCI-, el cual es un interruptor Diferencial. Este interruptor puede determinar si existe una DIFERENCIA entre la corriente que sale del Interruptor y la que entra, si sale más de la que entra entonces hay una Falla a Tierra y actúa en consecuencia abriendo el circuito.
Algo más, El GFCI tiene una sensibilidad de 6mA en el caso de Protección para personas, y de 30mA en caso de Proteccion a Equipos -Son dos Interruptores Diferentes- bajo el mismo principio de funcionamiento.
Estos Interruptores GFCI actuarán desde el momento en que se conecta un equipo que tiene falla a tierra si se tiene una instalación con Conductor de Puesta a Tierra, o bien actuará hasta que una persona le proporcione una trayectoria a tierra.

*En cuanto a la ignorancia, me gustaría saber en que puntos o respecto a qué no está alguien de acuerdo con lo que he expuesto hasta ahora*

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 12, 2011)

elprofetellez dijo:


> La L corresponde a LINE, y la N a Neutral.


Será, pero no es como se usa ya que usualmente se le llama "live".
Dale una leída a esto:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_power_plugs_and_sockets9
Fijate que durante todo el artículo hace referencia al "live".

Enseñar (y exigir) únicamente lo que la norma establece, usando pura y exclusivamente sus palabras, forma marcianos que hablan en un idioma que ninguno de los "terrícolas" comprende. Cuando llegan a vérselas con un equipo de gente que habla en terrícola y les cambian los términos se las ven en figurillas. Mejor formar políglotas.

Sólo como consejo, enseñales la mayor cantidad de términos posibles y poné énfasis en el contenido, más que en la forma. De lo contrario se generan discusiones infértiles que giran en torno a si una palabra sirve o no en lugar de si las instalaciones son correctas o no.
En el examen que les tomes, avisales que usen determinada terminología (digamos, la oficial) o desaprueban, pero el resto de su vida van a usar otra, tenelo por seguro.

http://www.nmsu.edu/~tdi/pdf-resources/SpanishNEC.pdf
Inicio de la página 27:


> Conductor puesto a Tierra:
> Un conductor del sistema que normalmente lleva corriente y *se pone a tierra de
> forma intencionada.* En los sistemas FV, un conductor (normalmente el negativo)
> en los sistemas de dos conductores *o el neutro en sistemas bipolares*, se pone a
> tierra


Precisamente, el NEC habla del neutro. Na-Nay para ellos, por más que hablan de sistemas fotovoltaicos (FV) en esa universidad (la estatal de Nuevo Mexico).

Más, el NEC habla de "neutro" todo el tiempo (abrir el pdf y poner "neutro" en el buscador del navegador), sólo se transforma en "conductor puesto a Tierra" si *intencionalmente *se conecta a tierra. Entonces el término general es Neutro, que se transforma en Puesto a Tierra si y sólo si intencionalmente se conecta de esa manera. Na-Nay.
En EEUU (y supongo que en otros lugares también) eso se puede/debe hacer, en el caso de Argentina (y supongo que también en otros lugares) eso no sólo no está recomendado, sino que está hasta prohibido (en instalaciones domiciliarias normales) y es una de las formas más frecuentes de robar electricidad.

Otro Na-Nay para la NEMA (National Electrical Manufacturers Association)  que habla de "live conductors": http://www.nema.org/stds/complimentary-docs/upload/nec-iec60364.pdf
(Por ejemplo, en la página 24, columna derecha)

Otro Na-Nay para Siemens: http://www.sea.siemens.com/us/inter...ction/SIE_BR_2poleCAFCI Resi applications.pdf

Na-Nay para la UBA (Universidad de Buenos Aires):
http://neuro.qi.fcen.uba.ar/ricuti/No_me_salen/ELECTRICIDAD/AT_alterna.html

Y la lista de ejemplos podría seguir, pero creo que alcanza con esos para explicar mi punto.


elprofetellez dijo:


> En todo caso en el NEC el conductor de fase se le denomina Hot y el Neutro como White. Art. 210-5 del NEC.


Me sorprende un poco que llamen al neutro (¿no que no se llamaba "neutro"?) por el color del cable que establece la norma que se debe usar, pero será.
No he leído el NEC, eso rige las instalaciones de EEUU. En Argentina se usan normas basadas en las del IEC, inglés de origen, internacional en su nombre y adoptadas también por el CENELEC (europeo) después, pero nunca en las del NEC: http://www.biel.com.ar/PDF/a19_analisis_comparado_de_reglamentiones_electricas.pdf


elprofetellez dijo:


> pero les suguiero que la lean, la mayoría de los países basan sus Normas  en el NEC, y otros más con la Norma Internacional.


Exacto, pero salvo Venezuela, algunos países centroamericanos (si no me equivoco, Costa Rica, Panamá y alguno/s más) y Mexico, casi ningún otro país americano (al menos) tiene componentes apreciables del NEC en su legislación. Chile tiene parte del NEC y de otras normas europeas, mientras Perú tiene influencia de NEC y IEC.
Na-Nay.

No es necesario que leas ese código para seguir hablando porque no pretendo que llames a las cosas como les decimos acá ni que las instales según las normas vigentes en mi país. No hay por qué suponer que todo el mundo se rige con la misma terminología estadounidense, ni con sus mismas normas.
Asumir las normas propias como universales... Na-Nay.


elprofetellez dijo:


> Note por favor la diferencia entre* PUESTO A... *y,  *DE PUESTA A...*


Buen punto. Asumí que hablabas del cable amarillo y verde de puesta a tierra, no de una configuración ilegal en mi país (en instalaciones domiciliarias y en circunstancias normales), aunque lícita en el tuyo.
Viéndolo desde las normas NEC (norma que no aplica ni se conoce en mi país), tenés toda la razón.

Por lo de tu último post, no le veo ninguna objeción posible, sólo que no responde a las convenciones argentinas porque el NEC no es legal ni se conoce en general acá.

Saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 12, 2011)

asumo entonces que no existe Verificación de Instalaciones Eléctricas por parte de Autoridad Competente en tu país??, solo asi se comprendería por que no se utiliza el lenguaje correcto y se usa el de la esquina.

Por otro lado, me intriga en demasía tu dicho al respecto al Conductor Puesto a Tierra, respecto a que en tu país está prohibido, y ahi SI, si lo es ME DISCULPO en ese punto, ya que aquí, es EXIGIBLE la Conexión a partir de un Puente de Unión Principal; y por ello, podrias por favor poner el nombre o codificación de la norma que lo prohibe?, me interesa leerlo.

por lo demás, no leas la wiki, lee las Normas, Leyes y Reglamentos que Rigen en tu País.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 13, 2011)

Claro que la hay, y claro que les gusta la nomenclatura técnica. Cuano hay que usarla, se usa; mientras se pueda evitar y hablar como todo el mundo...

La norma que rige las puestas a tierra es la IRAM 2281-3/96 (reemplazó en el '96 a la misma que era del '84. No la puedo subir porque no son de distribución gratuita y las normas del foro no permiten este tipo de intercambio.
Acá tenés un resumen de la norma, alojado en la página del Centro de Ingenieros de Bahía Blanca: http://www.cibb.org.ar/downloads/rie.pdf

Si es por leer algo... He leído normas, wikis, articulitos varios que uno encuentra y libros. Mi punto pasa por el uso que se le da a cada término, que si nos ahogamos en la nomenclatura y la instrucción es sólo usar lo que está en la norma, entre Mexico y Argentina (y no te cuento al agregar los demás países) nos perdemos todos. Sin ir más lejos, lo del conductor puesto a tierra que acá es ilegal y allá es necesario. Lo único que se puede poner a tierra acá es un conductor de protección (la tercera pata del enchufe).
Si le decimos Neutro nos entendemos todos, esté puesto a tierra o no.

Saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 13, 2011)

Que tal CACHO, recibí tu mensaje privado, pero no es necesario que me envies la Norma, ya que ayer la compré en linea, las partes I, II y III, además tambien leí el Reglamento de Instalaciones Eléctricas de tu país y leí las resoluciones técnicas de requisitos para suministro de energia eléctrica residendical en tarifa 1 y 2 de la compañía suministradora.

Observé dos cosas:
1.- Efectivamente no tiene concordancia con la Norma que aplicamos en México.
2.- Por más que busqué no encontré muertos, vivos, zombis, exhumados o demás materia extraña en ninguna de esas publicaciones oficiales; lo que si encontré fué Neutro, Fase, Linea, Puesta a Tierra, etc.

El hecho de que no tengan el conductor Puesto a Tierra en sus domicilios es por la configuración del área de distribución, ya que puede observar que ocupan el conductor Neutro (punto medio de la estrella de generadores y/o de transformadores) SOLIDAMENTE (asi se dice acá) conectado a tierra en ese punto, por lo que ya no lo vuelven a conectar en su equipo de acometida (en su interruptor principal), 

Aquí en México utilizamos un sistema de distribución con el conductor Neutro Multi Aterrizado, por lo que se conecta a tierra en los generadores, transformadores y por último en el equipo de acometida de cada usuario por medio de un Puente de Unión Principal; de ahi su nombre, por supuesto, es el único punto donde se conecta el conductor a tierra a través del conductor de puesta a tierra, despues de ahi, tanto Puesto a Tierra, como De Puesta a Tierra deber estar sin conexión entre ellos hasta la ultima salida de una instalación eléctrica para lograr una correcta coordinación de protecciones.

bien, por lo tanto, en tu contexto Siempre estuviste en lo Correcto, y por mi parte También estoy en lo Correcto desde mi contexto, ya que ambas Normas no son reciprocas.

Saludos.


----------



## tatatira (Nov 14, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Ay, ay, ay.
> Diferencia de potencial es lo mismo que tensión o voltaje. Eso implica  la "posibilidad" de desarrollar cierto trabajo y si le ponemos la  variable del tiempo, el trabajo se convierte en potencia.
> Un enchufe tiene (en Argentina) una diferencia de  potencial/tensión/voltaje de 220Vrms. Así nomás, sin nada enchufado, esa  línea tiene diferencia de potencial, pero la potencia desarrollada es  nula. Hay otro enchufe al lado, conectado en paralelo con este, así que  tiene la misma diferencia de potencial pero como le conecté una plancha  de 500W, *tengo 500W de potencia disipándose en la plancha, 220Vrms de  diferencia de potencial entre los polos y una corriente de poco más de  2Arms.*
> 
> ...



Entre vivo y neutro? En una de las primeras clases no te enseñaron que la corriente var por un lado y vuelve por el otro? Hagamos el siguiente ejercicio, enchufa la plancha y con una pinza amperometrica fijate cuantos A circulan por el vivo y cuantos por el neutro.

Las formulas que yo utilizon son simples...se me complica cuando tengo que calcular que una plancha "hace" circular mas A por el vivo que por el neutro, o tengo que calcular que el nuetro es la puesta a tierra.


----------



## retrofit (Nov 14, 2011)

tatatira dijo:


> Entre vivo y neutro? En una de las primeras clases no te enseñaron que la corriente var por un lado y vuelve por el otro? Hagamos el siguiente ejercicio, enchufa la plancha y con una pinza amperometrica fijate cuantos A circulan por el vivo y cuantos por el neutro.
> 
> Las formulas que yo utilizon son simples...se me complica cuando tengo que calcular que una plancha "hace" circular mas A por el vivo que por el neutro, o tengo que calcular que el nuetro es la puesta a tierra.




Entonces  El señor Kirchhoff ¿Estaba equivocado? 

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 14, 2011)

Todos estamos muy locos en este post...y todos estamos equivocados   

Vamos a meterle un poco de buena onda, y algún chiste para relajar muchachos...

Toda la corriente que va debe volver...si no vuelve toda, es porque se fuga a masa o tierra por el chasis o por un humano


----------



## Cacho (Nov 15, 2011)

elprofetellez dijo:


> 2.- Por más que busqué no encontré muertos, vivos, zombis, exhumados o demás materia extraña en ninguna de esas publicaciones oficiales; lo que si encontré fué Neutro, Fase, Linea, Puesta a Tierra, etc.


Es que nunca dije que las normas hablaran de vivos, sino que así se llama (al menos en este lado del mundo) a los cables que llevan fase. Si sólo conociera lo que dice la norma, o no me entienden al hablar quienes manejen otra teminología o no entiendo cuando me hablan.
Coloquialmente se les dice vivos, en la norma hablan de fases. Simplemente eso.


elprofetellez dijo:


> bien, por lo tanto, en tu contexto Siempre estuviste en lo Correcto, y por mi parte También estoy en lo Correcto desde mi contexto, ya que ambas Normas no son reciprocas.


Estamos de acuerdo en eso. Sólo dije que estabas equivocado cuando asumí (erróneamente) que hablabas del cable de puesta a tierra mientras en realidad hablabas del neutro puesto a tierra, como se instala en tu país.

Da gusto discutir algo con alguien que argumenta y sabe de qué habla. Gracias por tus letras, Profetellez.

----------------------------------

En cuanto a Tatatira...
Empecemos por la punta: 
-¿Estamos de acuerdo en que *diferencia de potencial* y *diferencia de potencia* *NO* son lo mismo?.
-¿Estamos de acuerdo en que los disyuntores sensan corriente para cortarse?.
-¿Estamos de acuerdo en que no importan las variaciones de corriente mientras la que circule por el vivo (fase, que si no empezamos de nuevo con Profetellez) y neutro sean iguales en magnitud?.

Partamos de aclarar todo lo que quedó colgado, que si no vamos a caer de nuevo en algún bache que ya pensábamos tapado. Después seguimos con tus preguntas eléctricas.

Saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 15, 2011)

Leí tu comentario Cacho, Saludos y estamos en contacto, ahora ya tengo las normas de tu país y he ampliado más mi espectro, me agradó mucho leerlas.

****************************************************************

Si lo que entra es diferente a lo que sale..., es obvio que el equipo esta fallado. En serio te dan mediciones diferentes la fase y el neutro?. Comenta.

Lo que entra debe de ser lo mismo que sale.


----------

